# Celebrities who like anime?



## Larry (Aug 29, 2010)

Do you know if there is any non-asian celebrities who like anime? I'm just curious. I know Robin Williams likes Evangelion.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2010)

There are lots. I can't remember who. Hang on.

Ok, this.


----------



## Larry (Aug 29, 2010)

Damn.....


----------



## Jude (Aug 29, 2010)

Never would have guessed that Hulk Hogan likes Pokemon


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Zac Efron and Rob Pattinson like Death Note? And why does Zac look like Light?! :c
This makes me sad. 



DrumFur said:


> Never would have guessed that Hulk Hogan likes Pokemon


 He would be a Machoke..

Also, Jhonen Vasquez likes Trigun. 

Though this chart is pretty funny in itself.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 29, 2010)

Zac Efron likes Slayers :O

+20 cool points to Zac


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh who would have ever guessed that Keanu Reeves likes Ghost in the Shell


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 29, 2010)

I kinda guessed Gackt liked Fist of the North Star on the count of his music video that plays at the end of New FotNS.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 29, 2010)

lol I like how most of them like Miyazaki movies. 

Also surprised to see Digimon on that list, and a female liking it too.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2010)

Willow said:


> Oh who would have ever guessed that Keanu Reeves likes Ghost in the Shell


 
Actually, I think I remember hearing something about The Matrix being heavily influenced by Ghost in the Shell.

Can't blame them though, it's the best thing ever.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't forget Steven Spielberg. I mean he's making a Ghost in the Shell live action movie. And isn't he directing the Cowboy Bepop Live Action movie? And Mila Jovovich probably likes some anime, as well...she's stared in enough anime/video game adaptations.

Also...Joel Silver (after directing the Matrix. The W Brothers asked him to watch the original GITS movie to see kinda the style they wanted. I believe Joel also worked on the Lord of the Rings project and several other movies.), James Cameron has also mentioned that he's watched some anime like Ghost in the Shell and Cowboy Bepop. (Basically ALL the big name directors really.)


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 29, 2010)

Leonardo Dicaprio likes Gundam! ^_^


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 29, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Can't forget Steven Spielberg. I mean he's making a Ghost in the Shell live action movie. And isn't he directing the Cowboy Bepop Live Action movie? And Mila Jovovich probably likes some anime, as well...she's stared in enough anime/video game adaptations.


 
Milaaaaaaaaaa! >:0
She's done boring video game adaptations. What anime movies? (also, she's not a very diverse actor)


----------



## Shouden (Aug 29, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Milaaaaaaaaaa! >:0
> She's done boring video game adaptations. What anime movies? (also, she's not a very diverse actor)


 
I do not know.

But, I know Bruce Willis and Nick Cage both read comics, or at least did. Wouldn't be surprised if they watched anime, as well.

Charlize Theron had to have at least watched Aeon Flux if she hasn't watched more Anime.

Laurice Fishborne and Carrie-Anne Moss also stared in the Martix and were, I believe, asked to watch Ghost in the Shell.

Seth Green likes Anime, too.....what anime HASN'T he watched?


Others who have appeared IN anime movies before:

Kirsten Dunst (Spider-Man movies, Kiki's Delivery Service)
Phil Hartman (Dead, several things including Simpson's as Lionel Hutz and Troy McLure)
Mandy Patinkin (Princess' Bride and Criminal Minds. Did a voice for "Castle in the Sky)
Andy Dick
Michael Chiklis (Fanstastic 4 movies, The Shield, Spirited Away)
John Ratzenburger (EVERY PIXAR MOVIE EVER)
Mat Damon (Borne Movies, Ponyo)
Cate Blanchette (Ponyo)
Tina Fey (Saturday Night Live, Ponyo)
Liam Neeson (Star Wars Episode 1, Narnia Movies, several others, Ponyo)


----------



## Disasterfox (Aug 29, 2010)

Digimon wtf?
bon jovi watches boondocks which I don't know what the fuck _that_ is but I watch it too cause black comedy haw haw


----------



## Taralack (Aug 29, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Seth Green likes Anime, too.....what anime HASN'T he watched?


 
I wouldn't consider Seth Green to be a celebrity in the conventional sense of the word... he's more of a geek celebrity thanks to things like Robot Chicken and Mass Effect. Not so much mainstream.


----------



## Willow (Aug 29, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Actually, I think I remember hearing something about The Matrix being heavily influenced by Ghost in the Shell.


 That was the joke. 

I guess I forgot to add a :V


----------



## Shouden (Aug 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> I wouldn't consider Seth Green to be a celebrity in the conventional sense of the word... he's more of a geek celebrity thanks to things like Robot Chicken and Mass Effect. Not so much mainstream.



He's a star. He does Robot Chicken now, but he also does voice work on Family Guy and has stared in SEVERAL movies including a couple Aston Powers movies and The Italian Job


----------



## Taralack (Aug 30, 2010)

Shouden said:


> He's a star. He does Robot Chicken now, but he also does voice work on Family Guy and has stared in SEVERAL movies including a couple Aston Powers movies and The Italian Job


 
He was in The Italian Job?? Wow I have got to go watch that again. I know he was recently in a comedy with Robin Williams and John Travolta (can't remember the name of it) but nothing really major.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 30, 2010)

Willow said:


> That was the joke.
> 
> I guess I forgot to add a :V


 
Oh. You did.

I always assume you're so young and impressionable and still have many thing to learn. Less so now that yo've changed your avi.


----------



## Jude (Aug 30, 2010)

Shouden said:


> He's a star. He does Robot Chicken now, but he also does voice work on Family Guy and has stared in SEVERAL movies including a couple Aston Powers movies and The Italian Job


 
Yep. He is just about the most famous furry there is.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 30, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Yep. He is just about the most famous furry there is.


 
Wait. Who the fuck said he was a furry?


----------



## Jude (Aug 30, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Wait. Who the fuck said he was a furry?


 
He _is._ He attended Anthrocon back in 2007 as a rabbit, IIRC


----------



## Taralack (Aug 30, 2010)

That blows my mind. Also somewhat diminishes my opinion of him.


----------



## Jude (Aug 31, 2010)

Considering he's into pretty much everything else, I wasn't that surprised.
You self loathing furry you...


----------

